# خلطة مهمة وفعالة وبسيطة لتلميع وتنظيف الأثاث والمعادن



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 يناير 2010)

خلطة مهمة وفعالة وبسيطة لتلميع وتنظيف الأثاث والمعادن وغيرها وهي خلطة تجارية 
 في المرفقات ولكم التوفيق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 يناير 2010)

أنا في الخدمة أخي العزيز


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 يناير 2010)

االاخ الفاضل الكيماوى اكرم جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وارجوا منك توضيح النسب المئوية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز هذه الخلطة تمثل بالأجزاء وليس بالنسب وحسب الوحدة القياسية المراد أستخدامها مثل كغم او صغيرة على مستوى الغرام فقط تستعمل الرقم المستخدم في الخلطة على حسب الوحدة التي تريد أستخدامها بدون تغيير ولكم التوفيق والمحبة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل جزاك الله عنا كل خير واود ان اعرفك انى لست كميائيا فارجوا التوضيح بالنسب المئوية او بالكيلو جرام حتى استطيع تحديد الكمية


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك له كل خير
هل يمكن خلطة لتنظيف الدهون على جدران المطبخ


----------



## ali al salih (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
لا تحرمنا جديدك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررين اخواني الأعزاء وانا في الخدمة الأخ1خالد يونس1 الأرقام الموجودة في الخلطة أخلطها على أساس الكيلو غرام وبدون تغيير وسوف تعطيك نتائج الخلطة وتمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيزali al salih حال حصولي على الخلطة سأرفعها بمشيئة الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم سراج الدين عابد بالنسبة لمزيل الدهون من على الاسطح والجدران فهو موجود هنا على الموقع بعنوان منظف افران وانا غير متذكر رقم الصفحة الموجود عليها ولكنى سوف اتصفح حتى اعثر عليها وادلك عليه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم الكيماوى اكرم اكرمك الله وجزاك الله خيرا ولكنى اريد ان اعرف ما هو المقصود بالصابون الابيض وكم هى الكمية النهائية التى وضعت لها هذه النسب


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم الكيماوى اكرم ما زلت بانتظار ردك


----------



## elowakeel (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (18 يناير 2010)

الى الأخ خالد يونس هذه الخلطة بوحدات أوضح


المكونات الوزن كجزء
شمع 2,4 كغم

زيت التربنتين 9,4 كغم

حامض الخليك 42 كغم

حامض الستريك 42 كغم

صابون أبيض 42 كغم


الصابون الأبيض هو صابون عادي صلب تستطيع أستعمال الصابون التواليت القوالب بعد أذابته في الماء الساخن ولك مني كل الأحترام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## rahmy5 (18 يناير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkks


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم سراج الدين عابد مزيل الدهون من الاسطح والافران موجود بصفحة 15 وهو للاخ الفاضل المهدى بكر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الكيماوى اكرم قد اثقلتك بالاسئلة فعذرا اخى هل هذه التركيبة تصلح للاستانلس والنحاس


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (22 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز خالد هذه الخلطة نعم تصلح للستالنس ستيل والنحاس وسأبحث عن خلطة خصيصا لما ذكرت وانا في الخدمة


----------



## wax (22 يناير 2010)

هل تنفع هذه الخلطة لتلميع السطح الخارجي لسيارة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم اكرم جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى اكرم


----------



## معتصم خلدون (30 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل ممكن استخدام التكسابون بدل من الصابون الابيض لانة عملية اذابتة مرهقة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (30 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يحى الوافى (30 مارس 2010)

السلا م عليكم اخى العزيز بارك اللة للك فى هذة المعلومات القيمة وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fantom2006 (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (31 مارس 2010)

مشكورييييييييييين اخواني الأعزاء لمروركم وممكن أستخدام الصابون السائل


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ أكرم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى اكرم وربنا يرحم والدك ويرحم جميع المسلمين


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر اخوي محمد وجزيتم خير


----------

